# black buds?!?!?!?



## 941Seamus (Feb 29, 2008)

At the top of one of my plants the buds are turning black. Any reason why it is doing that?


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2008)

there are strains that turn black and there is mold


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

THE STRAIN OF DEATH! ahhhh!! lol jk 

probably somthing wrong.. not a whole lot of strains turn solid plant


----------



## IllusionalFate (Feb 29, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 29, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

Rot??


----------



## 941Seamus (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't get pics now. The plant smells like berries. I googled my problem and this strain came up called the Black Pearl and it is suppose to smell like berries and I guess by the name it is suppose to turn black but idk.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

the chloryphyll could be that of a purple strian and might just have triats of a plant similar to black dominica, black russian , black pearl and might have purple triats beyondthe purple color. i doubt its mold just a triat used for he plsnt thinking its in the last stages of flower and its trying to collect the last bits of lumens in flower. i wouldnt freak out. just let her finish as usual. understand the plant will continue to color up so dont be alarmed. the nuggs will continue to smell like fruit even in the finish of flower- prolly moreso.

hang on, let them ripen and chop when trikes turn 50% amber or more....you will ahve some KNOCK OUT smoke my friend.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

i didnt even read yer comment about black pearl but thats the triats of that strian, ive grown and crossed it and was freaked out to see a blackish colered bud as it finished, dont be worried...its nothing but a triat tohelp itself in the end of flowering- enjoy the buds my friend they will be colorful and flavorful to BOOT!


----------



## thestandard (Feb 29, 2008)

black domina has some "blackness" sorta to it i saw in the picks... Check the trichromes, as long as they look normal i'd say ur ok


----------



## Growdude (Feb 29, 2008)

Bud rot does not smell like berries.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 29, 2008)

Just keep an eye out for any spider-webby-ness in the bud's themselves.

Other than that sounds like your good.

How far along are they?


----------



## luke (Mar 1, 2008)

better pick em and cut the mold


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

If it looks like there is little spiderwebs in the buds, then its mold..most likely its just the strain of the pot your growing...i wouldnt be alarmed if there is none of the web lookin things...good luck


----------



## moaky (Mar 3, 2008)

take a look into the flowers.  just slightly pull them apart and see if there is a mildew in it. kind of stringy like or somewhat looks like web.  cause rot will make a sweet smell


----------

